# FR: sur / dans / à + ville (Paris, Lyon, Sydney, etc.)



## stevenality

Bonjour à tous,

I have recently been reading Francophone internet forums from Australia and NZ and have noticed the use of *sur* in connection with cities.

Here are some examples

Recherche coloc *sur* Sydney; 
je cherche une colocation *sur* Brisbane pour les mois de mai 
logement *sur* Sydney dispo...
A partir de Mardi 28 je serai *sur* Christchurch et mon van est a vendre

I always thought that you used *à* when referring to cities.
Is this a trend or does sur mean something else in this context?

Je vous remercie d'avance, tout conseil sera vivement apprécié.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the thread habiter Paris / sur Paris / à Paris in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Benjy

as far as i know the two are pretty interchangeable.. just google something like "sur colmar" i guess theres probably some uber fine nuance that remains hidden from all those who werent born in france. always the way..


----------



## OlivierG

It's the same indeed. Except, maybe, I'd say "sur" is sometimes larger than "à". It covers also the area around the city.


----------



## Lucas

This usage is clearly a trend, and is not referenced in dictionaries. _Sur_ means « on » or « over », sometimes « to », not « at » nor « in ».

Je travaille à Paris : I work in Paris.
Je travaille sur Paris : I'm a geographer and my subject is Paris.


----------



## kens

This has always confused me too because "sur" is only a European thing, it is not used at all in Canadian French for cities. As absurd as this may be, I wish to disagree with a native French speaker!



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> This usage is clearly a trend, and is not referenced in dictionaries. _Sur_ means « on » or « over », sometimes « to », not « at » nor « in ».


I've heard it used for "in". A google search found:

"Programmez vos sorties sur Paris."
"Reservez votre hôtel sur Paris."

Clearly "sur" can mean "in" or "in and around".

Edit -- oops, sorry Lucas, I didn't realize you were defining the official usage.  Sorry!


----------



## Lucas

I've said it's a trend, not an official usage : it's not referenced in dictionaries. If you prefer : many people use it that way, but they are wrong.


----------



## Cath.S.

Désolé de vous contredire, Lucas, le TLF fait état de cet emploi de "sur"

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/sur

Un exemple donné de cet usage est : 


> *2. *[Le compl. désigne le lieu d'une activité] _Discuter sur le palier; bronzer, manger sur la terrasse; piqueniquer sur les bords de la Moselle; attendre qqn sur le trottoir; aller en vacances sur la Côte d'Azur; travailler sur le secteur de, sur Lunéville_.


 
"Sur" rajoute une nuance par rapport à "à", il en élargit le sens. Celui qui travaille "sur Paris" dispose (ou veut faire croire qu'il dispose) d'un territoire plus vaste que celui qui travaille "à Paris".


----------



## Eddie

Hello, everybody.

Over the past decade or so, I've noticed that these two expressions: sur Paris and dans Paris are being used with increasing frequency. Are they both synonyms of _à Paris_?

Here's some context:



> Je descends me promener *dans Paris*. J'emprunte des petites rues qui me semblent toutes pareilles.





> Une étude récente de la Commission européenne fait état de résultats alarmants en matière de pollution de l'air ambiant est la cause de la mort prématurée de 260 a 350 personnes par an *dans Paris* seulement.





> Il transforma profondément avant d'entreprendre, moins d'un an plus tard, sa marche triomphale bien qu'éphémère *sur Paris*.





> Et je reprends l’avion le jour après et je refais une fête *sur Paris* avec toutes les personnes qui sont seules...


 
I can't wait until tomorrow morning, New York City time, to read your answers.

Doudou


----------



## domybest

From what I feel, 'à Paris' refers to the city, whereas 'sur Paris' is not so restrictive, the suburbs are concerned too.
'sur Paris' may also mean 'en direction de Paris' (cf la marche triomphale sur Paris...)


----------



## LV4-26

Hi Eddie,

[…]

You quoted two examples with "sur". 
In the first one, "sur" means "towards" "en direction de" (as domybest rightfully suggested)
In the second one it does mean "in". But it is slightly different from "dans". This difference is well explained in the thread I mentionned above.


----------



## Aupick

As for 'dans', I think it can often be translated as 'within' rather than just 'in', suggesting a spatial limitation in the opposite way to 'sur'. Maybe it's a question of walls, like with roads: with a country road (route) you say 'sur la route' because it's flat, but with a city road (rue) you say 'dans la rue' because you've got buildings on either side giving you that sense of verticality that you need for 'dans'. To me 'dans Paris' suggests something like 'within where city walls used to be' (ie excluding the suburbs), in the same way people talk about 'Paris _intra muros_' to exclude the suburbs. But then again I'm  not a native speaker, and I'm kind of into medieval stuff, so maybe I'm just fantasizing...

I appreciate the comments about 'sur', which has confused me for a while.


----------



## timpeac

In relation to the "dans" I know that you use "dans" as soon as you modify the name of the town or city so "dans le paris contemporain" "dans le Londres inconnu". So this shows that there is a difference in nuance as soon as you start specifying past the "general" town.

I know that your examples are just "dans Paris" without a further modification, but I wonder if the use of "dans" suggests that there is an unmentioned specification being made. Eg "dans les rues de Paris" or "dans le Paris réel". 

It could also be a difference as suggested by English in-at. For exampe "a race at London" to me suggests a race at some London venue whereas "a race in London" suggest though the streets. Just a slight nuance, but I wonder if this is similar to the dans-à difference.

Just a few thoughts!!


----------



## aucomptoir

Hello,

Is there any difference between "je travaille sur Paris" and "je travaille à Paris" ?

Thanks.


----------



## BMR

In my opinion, there is a little difference :
Je travaille à Paris : I work in the city
Je travaille sur Paris : I work in the area, maybe in the suburb.

Another one difference, depending on the context :
Je travaille sur Paris : I come to Paris for a period, for one day, but I'm not always in Paris.


----------



## zonbette

Mon opinion est un peu différente.  "Sur" + nom d'un endroit n'est pas du bon français. Dans certaines régions cela se dit mais je crois me souvenir que le Grévisse condamne cette utilisation qui fait d'ailleurs un peu provincial.


----------



## luxembourg

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Zonbette. On utlise très souvent cette expression, je travaille "sur" Paris, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs, mais on utilise "sur" à tout bout de champs et c'est vrai que c'est pas du bon français !


----------



## walkyrie

Il est vrai qu'employer "travailler _sur_ Paris" pour "travailler _à_ Paris" n'est pas correct, comme il a été dit précédemment, mais la nuance introduite par BMR concernant l'usage de l'expression n'en reste pas moins vraie : quand quelqu'un vous dit "on peut se voir jeudi, je serai sur Paris", cela signifie qu'il sera à Paris ou dans les environs immédiats, par nécessairement dans Paris intra-muros.
Enfin, si Paris est le sujet même du travail (étude, par exemple), il est évident qu'on peut tout-à-fait dire "je travaille sur Paris", mais avec une autre signification.


----------



## zonbette

Si l'on me dit: je serai sur Paris, je comprends uniquement "à". C'est un sens élargi qui m'est inconnu mais dont je tiendrai compte la prochaine fois que j'entendrai cette expression.


----------



## Simi

Hi everyone,
 
I was wondering if somebody could check my use of "sur" in the context below. Does it mean "in Dijon"?
 
 
Karine était depuis 2003 Assistante Ressources Humaines dans une filiale du Groupe (nom) sur Dijon
 
Many thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## Floor

Yes, "sur Dijon" means "in Dijon".


----------



## WindDust

Yes, it means that the subsidiary company is located in Dijon


----------



## le Fnake

[…]

as BMR noticed it in the other thread, i don't think that "sur Dijon" means "in Dijon", but rather in the area of Dijon : suburbs, little town 10km far from Dijon, etc. Dijon is just used here to locate the town and i'll say that the firm isn't in Dijon (administratively speaking).
Otherwise, it'll be "à Dijon"


----------



## Gutenberg

_Je travaille sur Paris._ Is it "I work in Paris"? 
_Je travaille à Paris._ Is it also "I work in Paris"?


----------



## sound shift

As I understand it, "sur Paris" means "in the Paris area but not in the city itself".


----------



## Missrapunzel

sound shift said:


> As I understand it, "sur Paris" means "in the Paris area but not in the city itself".


 
_Je travaille à Paris_ is more precise, the job place has to be in Paris itself, while _Je travaille sur Paris_ could indicate that the job is in the near suburbs.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Je ne savais pas que ça pourrait aller:

_Je *travaille sur* Marseilles, et je me déplace aussi en bus à l'extérieur._

C'était un menuisier marseillais qui l'a dit, dans un vidéo pour le programme français du BBC.

Il ne dit pas qu'il fait quelque chose à la ville de Marseilles, je crois, même s'il est charpentier.  Je crois qu'il veut dire qu'il travaille dans Marseilles, et parfois dehors la ville aussi.

Alors, on peut dire?
_J'habite SUR Londres._
_Je travaille SUR Cannes._
_Je reste SUR Orléans._

?????


----------



## MONGOLIA

Oui Mnemosyne, on peut dire Travailler sur Marseille, sur Paris.... Surtout dans la langue parlée.C'est correct


----------



## Mnemosyne

Ah.  Et est-ce qu'on peut dire _habiter _ou _rester_ ou _aller_ sur Marseilles, Paris, etc.?


----------



## Benoît abroad

Mnemosyne said:


> Ah. Et est-ce qu'on peut dire _habiter _ou _rester_ ou _aller_ sur Marseilles, Paris, etc.?


 
Oui, toujours dans le langage parlé.

Attention, Marseille en français, Marseilles en anglais.


----------



## Acetate

On entend aussi souvent "monter sur Paris" et "descendre sur Marseille" en remplacement de "aller à...". Pour "descendre" quelque part il faut que la ville de destination soit au sud de la ville de départ et vice-versa avec "monter".


----------



## bobepine

Mnemosyne, puisque tu es à New York, je me permets d'ajouter que ces expressions ne sont à peu près jamais utilisées au Québec. Je vis, je travaille, je vais _à + nom de ville..._


----------



## OLN

MONGOLIA said:


> Oui Mnemosyne, on peut dire Travailler sur Marseille, sur Paris.... Surtout dans la langue parlée.C'est correct


Je me permets de rajouter à la suite de *bobepine* que ça ne s'emploie pas dans un français élégant comme synonyme de "à", et que tout le monde ne l'emploie pas en France. 

Dans un contexte professionnel, je suppose que "je travaille sur Marseille" veut dire "dans mon travail, je couvre *le secteur de* M". 
Si on travaille précisément dans la ville, en français clair on dit "je travaille *à* Marseille".
"J'habite sur Paris" me paraît peu correct. C'est soit *à* Paris, soit dans la région parisienne. De même, "je reste sur Paris" dans mon esprit veut plutôt dire : "je reste à Paris ou à proximité". 

En revanche on peut habiter _sur_ une île ou sur un bateau, travailler _sur_ un projet.


----------



## Acetate

OLN said:


> Dans un contexte professionnel, je suppose que "je travaille sur Marseille" veut dire "dans mon travail, je couvre *le secteur de* M".



 Exactement, cela sous-entend « Marseille et ses alentours ». La forme est d'ailleurs surtout employée à propos d'une agglomération étendue. _Je travaille sur Oinville St-Liphard_ (un minuscule patelin de la Beauce) me paraîtrait bizarre.




OLN said:


> "J'habite sur Paris" me paraît peu correct. C'est soit *à* Paris, soit dans la région parisienne. De même, "je reste sur Paris" dans mon esprit veut plutôt dire : "je reste à Paris ou à proximité".



Il a bien été précisé ci-avant qu'il s'agissait de langage parlé OLN, même si tu as raison de le répéter. 
J'emploie personnellement très souvent _j'habite sur Strasbourg_ mais uniquement en face d'interlocuteurs familiers ou du même âge que moi.


----------



## OLN

dacodac !
[J'en déduirais à l'oreille que soit tu n'habites pas *à* Strasbourg, mais dans quelque part dans sa communauté urbaine, soit ton domicile n'est pas fixe (tu planes sur la ville ?)    ]

Trève de plaisanterie: à titre personnel et quelles que soient les circonstances, je n'emploie pas cette expression.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Alors, quand dans le vidéo que j'ai vu, le menuisier a dit:

_Je travaille sur Marseille, et je me déplace aussi en bus *à l'extérieur*_
ça veut dire l'extérieur de quoi?
de Marseille et ses alentours?
ou seulement Marseille?


----------



## OLN

Je _devine_ que ça veut dire :
Je travaille dans l'agglomération marseillaise. Je suis amené aussi à (_ou_ : j'accepte aussi de) me déplacer en bus (inter-urbain ?) hors de ce secteur géographique.
[Un menuisier en bus ??]


----------



## Mnemosyne

Les menuisiers ne voyagent pas en bus?


----------



## OLN

Mnemosyne said:


> Les menuisiers ne voyagent pas en bus?


Pour aller à leur atelier ("sur Marseille"), je suppose que oui, mais alors ce n'est plus un déplacement occasionnel à l'extérieur.
Ou alors ton menuisier se déplace parfois en bus, sans outil ni matériel, juste pour faire un devis 

Ou encore, il travaille dans les environs de Marseille et les quitte en bus pour d'autres raison que le travail ---
--- et je ne comprends plus le sens de la phrase !


----------



## sourcelives

I've noticed people using sur instead of à for going to places. How would this be translated into english?

i.e j'arrive à Paris = I am arriving at Paris...
    j'arrive sur Paris = Same?

Its the same thing for this:

En weekend sur Paris = At Paris on the weekend

Just wondering which is more preferred when talking.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## zasou

C'est vrai que souvent on utilise les 2 mais normalement on devrait dire "à" et non "sur"


----------



## besoul

Hi,

It is more correct to say "J'arrive à Paris" than "J'arrive sur Paris".

There is a_ little difference_ between those idioms nonetheless. Actually, "J'arrive sur Paris" means that you are entering into a specific area which is the Paris region. "J'arrive à Paris" means more that you are in the downtown of Paris, at your destination point.

I hope i've been clear enough.

Bye


----------



## Maître Capello

_*Sur* Paris_ is indeed considered incorrect by purists.

We've discussed this extensively on the Français Seulement forum. You may want to have a look at this thread → habiter Paris / sur Paris / à Paris.


----------



## robzuck

Hello all - I occasionally hear people say “sur Paris” to mean “in Paris”, but I have been unable to determine in which situations one uses this construction instead of “à Paris”, or when it is appropriate and when not.  Can anyone help?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## wildan1

_sur Paris _(or any other town) suggests _in the Paris area_ rather than the city proper of Paris.

See this thread in the Français Seulement Forum.


----------



## Gswiss

[...]
Pour en revenir à _sur _et _à _: _travailler sur_ _Paris _signifie qu'on travaille sur l'objet cité (son histoire, ses monuments, etc.). _Travailler à_ _Paris  _signifie qu'on travaille dans la capitale, comme cela a été répété plus haut. On peut dire _dans la région parisienne_ si la zone géographique est élargie.

*Extrait d'un article de quotidien […] (Le Figaro):*

« ... N'en déplaise aux auteurs de cette phrase hideuse, ils ne travaillent pas sur Paris. Ils travaillent à Paris. Il peut même arriver qu'en plus d'y travailler, ils y habitent aussi, à Paris! Quant à la minorité qui utilise « sur Paris » pour désigner la région parisienne, afin de s'épargner la pénible tâche de passer la loupe sur une zone géographique plus étendue... Subtile astuce de fainéant ! Soyons clair : cette erreur est impardonnable ! Dans un contexte professionnel, dire que l'on habite ou que l'on travaille « sur » n'importe quelle ville est une valeur sûre pour vous faire perdre des points... À bannir d'urgence, donc, lors d'un entretien de recrutement ou dans n'importe quelle discussion pro. Peu importe qui sont vos interlocuteurs, collègues ou clients : respectez-les ! »


----------

